# ce réseau bloque actuellement le trafic dns chiffré ios 15.1.1 iPhone 13 mini



## titigrou (7 Janvier 2022)

Hello,

Petite question que je me pose depuis pas mal de temps.
Sur mon iphone 13 mini, je suis connecté au wifi de ma maison et j'ai en permanence ce message "ce réseau bloque actuellement le trafic dns chiffré" quand je suis dans les réglages du wifi.
Est-ce normal?
Mon routeur est un netgear RBR350 branché sur ma livebox.
Une idée de ce que ça peut-être et comment résoudre cela?
Bonne journée.
Antoine


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Janvier 2022)

Salut,
Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que vais écrire, mais j’ai vu que depuis iOS 14, Apple prenait en charge les requêtes DNS chiffrées. Donc, je pense que que l’iPhone envoie en priorité un les requêtes dns en utilisant  HTTPS ou TLS (chais pas…), mais comme ton routeur ne les acceptent pas (ou n’est pas configuré pour les accepter), l’iPhone passe alors par le solution classique des requêtes DNS non chiffrées, et là, c’est bon.
Après, pour éviter l’apparition du message, il faudrait pouvoir configurer l’iPone de façon à interdir l’utilisation du DNS chiffré. Dans le paramètrage DNS, peut-être?
Ou alors voir dans le paramètrage DNS du routeur si on peut prendre en compte le DNS chiffré.


----------



## lolipale (23 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Passer le chiffrement de WPA 2 à WPA3 si le routeur le permet.
Le message disparaitra.
Excellente journée à vous


----------

